

Apple Developer Update - Jeremy1026
http://devimages.apple.com/maintenance/

======
spdy
Only Apple can get away with something like this. "Hey guys sorry we where
down for days but now everything is fine again enjoy"

No aftermath report. No details on anything.

~~~
dragontamer
Can they really get away with it? Will people actually put up with this kind
of treatment?

~~~
wmeredith
As long as Apple owns the best platform in terms of potential profitability
for developers, yes.

~~~
endgame
You mean the one where people can't be sure that their app will even be
published once they finish developing it?

~~~
wmeredith
That's the one! It's a feature (for the users) not a bug.

------
mojuba
Most of the services still don't work for me. Can't generate certs/profiles,
no forums. I get redirected to the maintenance page from most of the links
with very few exceptions. Also no response from customer support so far. Based
in Ireland, if that matters. No, it's not a browser cache issue and no, I'm
not a new subscriber.

I seriously don't understand why would a security breach take weeks to fix.
Complete re-write (if that's what they're doing) is never a good response to a
security breach. Let alone that you keep a whole army of developers and their
businesses almost totally paralyzed for weeks.

This is wrong on more than one level.

~~~
grey-area
_Can 't generate certs/profiles, no forums._

Cert generations and forums are both working for me here in the UK, and are up
according to their status page. Perhaps worth contacting their support to ask
about your access? Have you tried curl or similar just to check?

Re the forums, I do find SO far better than the apple dev forums in terms of
quality of answers, at least for released SDK questions.

I too am curious as to what exactly has gone wrong, but there are a few
possibilities which could explain the delays. I doubt Apple will ever come
clean. They shouldn't be rewriting code save essential security patches, but
then perhaps they've had to upgrade some frameworks or libraries to get
security patches and were so far behind that this required extensive rewrites
of their code-base?

I did notice that they lost some certs generated near the interruption as
well, so perhaps their backups situation is a mess (really they should have
had nightlies leading to no data loss), and perhaps they had an accretion of
ad-hoc services running on servers that were never restarted or rebuilt,
leading to chaos when they had to rebuild them all at once and try to restore
from clean backups. That could take quite a while to sort out.

Given the number of developers using these services daily, I'm really
surprised as well at how long Apple took to handle this.

~~~
myko
> Re the forums, I do find SO far better than the apple dev forums in terms of
> quality of answers, at least for released SDK questions.

It's just unfortunate that one can't ask questions under NDA on StackOverflow.

Apple really should just allow this, as their forums are complete garbage even
when they are working.

------
theschnabler
This is a serious question: Can someone explain, why this takes Apple - who
have "unlimited" resources - this long to fix?

~~~
rimantas
Get a copy of "Mythical man month". Btw, where did you get an idea, that Apple
has limited resources? What I hear is that they have really small teams.

~~~
theschnabler
They have $150 billion in the bank. If that's not "unlimited", what else is?

~~~
chicagobob
_sigh_ Get a copy of the MMM and _read_ it. TL;DR: adding more people to a
project won't necessarily help make it go any faster and often will slow it
down.

------
cconroy
Does anybody have an ETA on when Program Enrollment will be back up?

~~~
sarreph
It's currently estimated as '1 Apple', which is a bespoke time unit, roughly
equivalent to any amount of time between 1 minute and 45 days.

 _EDIT_

In case anyone is wondering, '2 Apples' is strangely equivalent to an infinite
amount of time. It is for this reason that '3 Apples' has never been measured;
it may be possible to record it with the new Mac Pro.

~~~
ctdonath
Geeky tangent:

 _Its exchange rate of eight Ningis to one Pu is simple enough, but since a
Ningi is a triangular rubber coin six thousand eight hundred miles along each
side, no one has ever collected enough to own one Pu. Ningis are not
negotiable currency, because the Galactibanks refuse to deal in fiddling small
change._ \- H2G2

------
vadivlkumar
This is purely arrogant! Think of other such popular services they were much
more concern about thier FREEMIUM users comparing to paid services like
AppStore dev centre.

At least they should disclose why it is taking too long for restoring every
services.

------
alimoeeny
WTF, That's all I can say.

~~~
alimoeeny
No Honestly, I'd appreciate it if you can shed light on this, imagine it was a
smaller company like github, or dropbox, they would have come forward and
explained things, CEO or CTO would have posted to their blog, explaining what
happend and what the plan was, Apple does not even have a link to that status
page from their developer.apple.com page.

~~~
ctdonath
Such explanations make people feel better - but don't actually solve the
problem. Apple's focus is do it, do it right, and don't involve anyone who
doesn't facilitate getting it done.

